# Some Porn For Wingspan



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Minis,an A engine and a Ginetta.







Full Radford style on this one,Leather & beautiful Burlwood.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Cool pictures! Sometimes I miss my Innocenti Mini Cooper (except when having to tune the carbs!) Here's one picture next to my old truck, I love the size contrast:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

:thumbup:

You da man.

I will have to roll out the red beast and post some pictures this coming weekend...

I'd like to know how they get those recent model Rover Cooper 1.3i's here under the radar. :eeps:

Thanks!


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

gojira-san said:


> Cool pictures! Sometimes I miss my Innocenti Mini Cooper (except when having to tune the carbs!) Here's one picture next to my old truck, I love the size contrast:


You should put the mini in the bed of the pickup.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

BringsMeWomen said:


> You should put the mini in the bed of the pickup.


The Mini was just slightly too wide for the bed of the truck, else it would have been entertaining to drive around with!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

BringsMeWomen said:


> You should put the mini in the bed of the pickup.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------

